# Vampire Crabs



## Rmm226 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't mean to annoy anybody by asking about crabs on a frog forum but i have seen alot of people have them here. I am interested in a pair of them and what it takes to take care of them. Any advice


----------



## Wyoming frogger (Dec 18, 2009)

Similar to dart frogs, I keep mine with about 1/2 inch of water in the viv. Molting problems can be avoided by adding a pinch of marine (aquarium) salt to each quart of water and I keep calcium rock, like limestone in each viv. They eat supplimented fruit flies and flake fish food. The little offspring eat springtails. Wild caught die constantly but CB are hard to kill.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

This thread may be helpful. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60841-new-vampire-crabs.html


----------

